# Participer de



## Johanne

Bonjour!

Serait-il possible que la phrase suivante manque de logique? Je dirais que c'est plutôt la stabilité qui participe des pneus. C'est bien ça? Les exemples qu'on donnent dans mes dicos ne me rassurent pas à 100 %

Les pneus de 17 pouces montés sur des roues d’aluminium participent de la stabilité du véhicule.

Merci!

Johanne


----------



## jeune linguiste

Je dirais oui avec la construction "Participer DE", signifiant donc "comporter une simultitude de nature avec" ou simplement, "relever de".
Quant à l'usage de votre phrase, attendons d'autres intervenants.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Johanne: à mon avis, l'auteur veut dire que, dans les circonstances décrites (17" et jantes d'alu), les pneus *interviennent dans* la stabilité du véhicule (vraisemblablement, en l'*améliorant*). La phrase ne manquerait donc pas de logique. 
En dehors de cela, en rejoignant ton idée, je suis bien d'accord que la stabilité d'un véhicule intervient également dans *l'usure* des pneus. Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit ce que le message veut transmettre.
Salutations


----------



## Johanne

Oui, c'est ce qu'il veut dire, mais ce n'est pas, à mon avis, ce qu'il dit en utilisant *participer de *dans cet ordre de phrase. Si on s'en tient aux définitions (relever de, etc.), l'ordre logique est inversé.

Il serait peut-être plus simple de reformuler, mais je sais que je resterai avec cette question jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit résolue.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir,

_Participer de_ dans cette phrase signifie: _contribuer à_. Donc tout à fait logique. 

Au revoir.


----------



## Johanne

Cintia&Martine said:


> _Participer de_ dans cette phrase signifie: _contribuer à_. Donc tout à fait logique.


 
Allo Cintia&Martine, as-tu un dictionnaire ou une référence qui donne ce sens? J'ai consulté cinq ouvrages (Hanse, Larousse, Robert, TLFI et Multidictionnaire) et aucun ne donne ce sens.

Merci!


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

_Participer de_ signifie : tenir de la nature de (cet ouvrage participe du roman policier et de la science-fiction)

_Participer à_ signifie : prendre part à  (participer à une conjuration)

_"Interviennent dans_" proposé par Victor Perez me semble beaucoup meilleur.

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re-bonsoir,

Le Trésor de la Langue... donne comme synonyme: _avoir part_, de là dans les synonymes de _avoir part_ nous avons: contribuer, concourrir. 
La solution de Víctor est aussi parfaite.

Au revoir.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Je dirais "les pneus participent à la stabilité" ou, mieux (Cintia&Martine) vu leur importance, "les pneus contribuent à la stabilité du véhicule"


----------



## Johanne

CARNESECCHI said:


> Je dirais "les pneus participent à la stabilité" ou, mieux (Cintia&Martine) vu leur importance, "les pneus contribuent à la stabilité du véhicule"


 
Mais si on rajoute le *de*, on doit inverser la phrase? La stabilité participent des pneus...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> Les pneus de 17 pouces montés sur des roues d’aluminium participent de la stabilité du véhicule.


Moi je comprends que l'auteur a voulu dire que ça (les pneus montés sur des roues d'aluminium) participe du même processus : améliorer la stabilité du véhicule.


----------



## LaurentK

L'expression "*participer de*" n'est pas un synonyme de "paticiper à" mais signifie "*relever de*".
Dans ton exemple, Johanne, la phrase ne dit pas que les pneus et les jantes participent à la stabilté du véhicule mais qu'ils en sont, en général, des principes actifs essentiels. C'est une assertion, une déclaration, générale: "de bons pneus et de de bonnes jantes sont indispensables à la stabilité d'un véhicule".
La phrase que tu cites ne suffit donc pas à nous renseigner sur la qualité effective de ces pneus et de ces jantes là. A moins que l'auteur ne se soit trompé et n'ait voulu dire:
"Les pneus de 17 pouces montés sur des roues d’aluminium participent *à* la stabilité du véhicule."
A bientôt.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,


			
				LaurentK said:
			
		

> A moins que l'auteur ne se soit trompé et n'ait voulu dire:
> "Les pneus de 17 pouces montés sur des roues d’aluminium participent *à* la stabilité du véhicule."


Je pense que c'est le montage de bons pneus/jantes qui participe du processus d'amélioration. Les bons pneus/jantes eux-mêmes participent à l'amélioration.


----------



## nicko

J'avais appris que "participer de " s'emploie pour parler d'une abstraction et que "participer à" est employé pour parler de quelque chose de concret. Comme la stabilité est une abstraction, cette phrase est correcte.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Je suis d'accord avec nicko pour là règle, mais pas pour la conclusion :
La stabilité est une bien abstraction, mais les pneus et jantes sont des objets concrets qui, donc, "participent à", alors que le montage (des pneus et jantes), lui, est un concept et, donc, peut "participer de".


----------



## titian2

Bonjour! J'ai besoin de votre aide avec ce passage.

_*Vous aviez décidé d’un vocabulaire visuel particulier pour ce film ?*_
_Oui, comme pour chacun de mes films. Ce travail de composition est non seulement nécessaire mais il doit être perceptible par le spectateur, il participe du projet.


_Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire _il participe du projet _? Comment le dire autrement?


----------



## Marie3933

Bonjour titian2
_Ce travail de composition __fait partie intégrante du projet_.


----------



## titian2

Merci bien Marie3933!
Donc "participer de" peut être traduit comme "faire partie intégrante"?


----------



## MarcusK

"Les pneus de 17 pouces montés sur des roues d’aluminium participent de la stabilité du véhicule" n'est pas correct. "Participer de" signifie "tenir de la nature de", ce qui  ne joue pas ici. L'auteur a confondu avec "participer à". Mais "participer à" n'est pas très heureux non plus. "Contribuer à" serait plus correct.


----------



## Marie3933

titian2 said:


> Donc "participer de" peut être traduit comme "faire partie intégrante"?


*Ici*, oui.
Comme tu verras dans les messages précédents, ce n'est pas toujours le cas.


----------



## Chimel

"Participer de" est aujourd'hui couramment utilisé (enfin, "couramment", façon de parler: c'est un peu jargon intello, tout de même) dans le sens de "être un élément de" ou "faire partie (intégrante) de", comme dit Marie. Cela participe de ce problème = c'est un élément qui fait partie de ce problème.

En ce sens, les pneus qui participent de la stabilité du véhicule ne me gênent pas vraiment: ils sont un élément de cette stabilité. Mais "contribuent à" serait sans doute plus naturel et plus indiqué ici.


----------

